# help me narrow my search



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

I will be buying a 1911 soon but there are so many I am having trouble choosing one. Keep in mind please that I intend for this gun to be a range gun, but also to carry it when dress allows this size. Also I am a lefty so I really want an ambidextrous safety. My budget is going to allow $1000 or less only. Preferably less, but I will pay to get exactly what I want. I know there are mixed feelings on the Taurus, but it does have the safety and nice sights for a good price. Because I want to carry it, it must be reliable. I have looked at the Springfield's but I don't know what models suite my needs. If you could include an average price for the gun you recommend that would be helpful too. (I have noticed a big difference in the MSRP vs OTD prices)

Sorry for the long post, and thanks for your help.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Also, I am thinking I want a 4 inch barrel for a nice compromise in concealability vs accuracy for the range. I haven't seen a Taurus in 4in. What other options are there.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

You can have jsut about any style of 1911 sent in to a gunsmith to have new additions.

I have a 1911 mil spec, with it came an upgrade sheet that you can send back to springfield to get a ambi thumb safety on it....

Dont settle for a lesser gun just because it is set up from the box...

Mine is a 5" and it conceals just fine with a IWB holder....

Good Luck buying!


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

shipleyj said:


> Also, I am thinking I want a 4 inch barrel for a nice compromise in concealability vs accuracy for the range. I haven't seen a Taurus in 4in. What other options are there.


If you want a 4" carry, look @ Springfield Armory's PX9142LP or PX9149Lp. you should be able to find these for under $1k. just google those numbers & see what comes up. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think if I wanted a 4" 1911, I'd look _very_ hard at the S&W offerings.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Springfield has great compact 1911s in 45 and 9mm
S&W has great ones too
Kimber sells almost as many as Springfield, but run a little more...
Old school??? Colt Commander...

The Springfield Armory web site has tons of info... read up.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the replies

Can anyone tell me an approximate cost for a smith to add an ambidextrous safety? I guess I am trying to find out if it will be more cost effective to purchase a gun already equipped with this feature or to buy a less expensive gun and add it.

If anyone is or knows a gunsmith in the northeast Arkansas area that I could get some more info from I would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I think if I wanted a 4" 1911, I'd look _very_ hard at the S&W offerings.


+1, I do not own nor have I shot one of S&Ws 1911 offerings. With this said, I have held a bunch of the S&W 1911s and I am impressed. Would I buy a S&W 1911? In a heartbeat. Lastly, I love my DW CBOB (see photo). Regards, Richard


----------

